# 2014 Allez Expert E5 Premium Smartweld



## nis240sxt

*2014 Allez Expert E5 Di2*

Look what finally came in. Looks alot better in person than in pics. Time to strip, weigh and then Di2. Will post my progress as I go. Hopefully get to ride it next weekend


----------



## geomel108

That sure is a good looking bike! Curious to hear your thoughts on how it rides. I've been thinking about making that my next frame set.


----------



## shb77

Nice bike!
Interested in how you're going to put Di2 on this - are you going to drill the frame to make holes (and if so, where) or will you just mount the wires externally?


----------



## nis240sxt

shb77 said:


> Nice bike!
> Interested in how you're going to put Di2 on this - are you going to drill the frame to make holes (and if so, where) or will you just mount the wires externally?


Thanks! Yes, i plan to drill holes and will be using the Caad10 Di2 model as sort of a guide. One hole down the downtube for the front junction (shifters), one hole behind the seatube for the front der and one on the side of the chainstay for the rear mech. I have an internal battery that will be hidden in the lower part of the seatube. There are holes in the bottom bracket shell to route each leg. Once all connected to the rear junction, it will be inserted into the lower portion of the downtube. I'll post some pics as I go along.


----------



## wrz0170

nis240sxt said:


> Look what finally came in. Looks alot better in person than in pics. Time to strip, weigh and then Di2. Will post my progress as I go. Hopefully get to ride it next weekend


Dude, that is sweet! Love the frame! Can't wait to see the final thing! Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## nis240sxt

wrz0170 said:


> Dude, that is sweet! Love the frame! Can't wait to see the final thing! Definitely keep us posted!


Thanks, and will do. Looking forward to your final build also.


----------



## PJ352

Beautiful. I like the paint scheme better than the black frameset offering. A 52cm per chance?


----------



## nis240sxt

PJ352 said:


> Beautiful. I like the paint scheme better than the black frameset offering. A 52cm per chance?


Thanks PJ, yes 52CM and just for those wondering, it is different than the race frame as I suspected all along. The race frame have been measured at ~1200grms for a 52cm, this one came in at 1050 grms so it's close to an S-works frame. Thus, the expert seems to have the best value out of all the Allez models.


----------



## PJ352

nis240sxt said:


> Thanks PJ, yes 52CM and just for those wondering, it is different than the race frame as I suspected all along. The race frame have been measured at ~1200grms for a 52cm, this one came in at 1050 grms so it's close to an S-works frame. Thus, the expert seems to have the best value out of all the Allez models.


I noticed that Spec uses a Smartweld *SL* designation for the Allez Expert, but not the Race or E5 frameset offering. Hard to imagine that alone accounting for a 150g difference, but maybe.

FWIW my 2011 Tarmac Pro (52CM) weights ~950g's, so (as you say) the Expert appears to be in upper end CF territory. I'm thinking we'll see an E5 SL frameset in 2015.... :idea:


----------



## nis240sxt

Hopefully so but if they did that, who would buy the S-works model? The S-works also uses the Smartweld SL, only thing i could think SL stands for is Super Light, which designates their top E5 alloy offerings.


----------



## PJ352

nis240sxt said:


> Hopefully so but if they did that, who would buy the S-works model? *The S-works also uses the Smartweld SL*, only thing i could think SL stands for is Super Light, which designates their top E5 alloy offerings.


Ok, I'm confused. When you mentioned S-Works previously, I thought you were referring to Specs CF offering. I see no S-Works Allez listed.


----------



## nis240sxt

PJ352 said:


> Ok, I'm confused. When you mentioned S-Works previously, I thought you were referring to Specs CF offering. I see no S-Works Allez listed.


Right, sorry for the confusion. There is no S-works Allez offering in the US currently but they did have one last year. They do offer it in other countries. Here are the specs on the frame i grabbed from the UK site. The S-works frame is also anodized saving a little more weight and so it has been accurately measured at 1070grms for a 56cm

With an S-Works level frame, Smartweld technology and SL Hydroforming


----------



## rcb78

There was an S-Works Allez listed for about a week before they pulled it off the website. Actually there was a complete bike AND a frameset listed that have been removed. The SL is the designation for the frame used in the S-Works model and it is the reason for the weight discrepancy. The other difference is the that the S-Works model gets an S-Works fork, other models get a heavier 'standard' Tarmac fork, presumably yours as well because these two things were the only differences that made the S-Works more desirable over the normal E5 offerings.
Not sure why they pulled the info, but it broke down the differences between the *two *E5 Frames that are being used now.


----------



## PJ352

Thanks for the clarification... I did remember the S-Works Allez from last year. Here's the link, but I'm not seeing an *SL* designation... 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## nis240sxt

Yep, last year they didn't list the SL hydroforming designation but this year they did. Also, if you zoom in on the chainstay on this year's S-works, you'll see the SL branding just like the Expert's. That's what led me to believe they are similar frames and different then the race ones.


----------



## Tupelo

I just got the Allez Expert. I was able to get a short ride in on it. To compare, I also have an SWorks SL4 Tarmac. The ride is different. It is not like the Tarmac at all. That is not a bad thing, it's just different. It is comfortable and it does soak up bumps and road vibes much better than my old Cannondale 2.8. Aluminum has come a long way. I'm not in love with the bars, but I am picky that way. I have come to appreciate the 3T Ergonova and will most likely switch these out. The bike feels great descending. Very stable and I can carve out a new line mid-corner without dramatics. I did add some heavier tires for training this winter and also fenders. The shifting is super light and very precise. I like it. The hoods feel just like my 9000 series DA. I switched out the SLK to the Ultegra. This will allow me to run my Stages DA 9000 crank arm during the winter. Plus I like the asthetics of the Shimano group. I can always throw on my Enve 3.4 wheels, switch the pads and take off the fenders and be ready to race this thing. Sometimes it's hard to take the SWorks in a crit, I would feel a bit more relaxed using the Allez. This is a lot of bike for the money. Out of the box size 58 weighed in at 17.1 lbs. As it is in the photo 20.0 lbs.


----------



## nis240sxt

Tupelo, glad to see another person with an expert model. I'm in the same boat you are. After having some close calls in some crits riding my S-Works Venge, it was a no brainer to go with the new Allez. I figured the ride feel would be different because of it being aluminum but not surprised about your handling comments since the geometry is about the same. Thanks for the feedback and please report more once you have put more miles on her, she looks great!


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

So I haven't posted on RBR in a really long time; but I also haven't purchased and built up a shiny new bike in a really long time either. Thought everyone would like to see my new Allez Smartweld as well. It turned out pretty much perfect; just waiting on an S-Works crank with Praxis rings to finish it all off. The OPs frame looks great too!


----------



## PJ352

Nice bike (and beautiful shots).. congrats!


----------



## nis240sxt

Thanks and your bike looks great, especially with the Zipp components. What is your feedback on the frame's performance?


----------



## sgt_hedgehog

Well, only one 2hr ride so far, but I have a lot of experience w/ Tarmacs/ older E5 bikes so:

Definitely not as smooth as the tarmac, but pretty damn nice for alloy. I can feel the weight a bit compared to my old 09 S-works tarmac, but I don't really care. So far so good; Specialized geo is the best I've ridden.

I lost the little foam tube for the rear brake housing - you should definitely install that to keep the rattling down. Guess I'll make a trip to Ace hardware to see if they have anything like that


----------



## trekroadie1.5

sgt_hedgehog said:


> Well, only one 2hr ride so far, but I have a lot of experience w/ Tarmacs/ older E5 bikes so:
> 
> Definitely not as smooth as the tarmac, but pretty damn nice for alloy. I can feel the weight a bit compared to my old 09 S-works tarmac, but I don't really care. So far so good; Specialized geo is the best I've ridden.
> 
> I lost the little foam tube for the rear brake housing - you should definitely install that to keep the rattling down. Guess I'll make a trip to Ace hardware to see if they have anything like that


Do you think the ride quality has anything to do with the alloy cockpit & seatpost or just the nature of the frame itself? Your build is almost identical to what I'm doing with the Allez E5 smartweld frame and Zipp Service Course SL parts and the 101 wheels.


----------



## rcb78

I know this wasn't addressed to me, but I thought I could shed some light on this.
I have a '13 Allez Race frame setup with a with Ritchey SuperLogic bars, seatpost and stem, all full carbon. The switch from my older WCS alloy setup was dramatic, huge improvement in how rough pavement feels. When I went from my Arione CX saddle with the K:ium rails to the newer Arione R3 with carbon rails, it was noticeable again, the rough pavement just got smoother. Add my HED C2s with 25c Pro4s and latex tubes and it pretty much floats over the roughest of pavement.
I consider my comparisons apples to apples because I rode both sets of components on the same frame. Only reason I made the swap was for the black/black look of the new components. The old WCS stuff came over from my previous frame and didn't look right on the new one.
The point I'm getting at is this, the parts that insulate your body from the frame and frame from the road play a HUGE roll in road feel. So any comparison between the Allez and Tarmac should be taken with a grain of salt if the builds weren't identical.
I've let a few friends ride my bike, all of them own high end carbon, all of them think mine rides like carbon. Subjective I know, but still worth pointing out.


----------



## brodyisaak

I'm thinking about picking one of these up to ride through the winter and want to add larger tires and possible fenders. What are your thoughts on this? Could I get away with 28c with out fenders, or 25c with?


----------



## rcb78

If you use race blade fenders, then I'd say probably. On my HED rims, my 25s measure a solid 28 and there is still some room to spare. So a tire that actually measures 25 'should' leave room for fenders provided they aren't too bulky.


----------



## brodyisaak

That's what I was hoping for. I live in the Pacific Northwest so we get a lot of rain.


----------



## nis240sxt

rcb78, thanks for your input. I will also go with mostly carbon cockpit, i've got the Ritchey C260 carbon stem and alloy Superlogic II bars. My seatpost is carbon along with rails on my saddle. My wheels are Flo30s which are even wider than C2s and I run s-works turbo tubeless so I know my ride quality will be excellent. rcb78, do you feel the Allez is plenty stiff for crit/road racing?


----------



## rcb78

Definitely stiff enough to race on. To be blunt, if you're not competitive with this frameset, then it's not the bikes fault.


----------



## nis240sxt

rcb78 said:


> Definitely stiff enough to race on. To be blunt, if you're not competitive with this frameset, then it's not the bikes fault.


Haha, point well taken!!


----------



## nis240sxt

rcb, do you have any pictures of your build? Would love to see it


----------



## nis240sxt

Drilled my Di2 holes today. Downtube, chainstay and seat tube. Bottom bracket has perfect passages to run each leg and seems like spesh preplanned slot in downtube for junction box to sit in, interesting..


----------



## rcb78

nis240sxt said:


> rcb, do you have any pictures of your build? Would love to see it


Not the cleanest background for pic, but it's all I've got at the moment.


----------



## nis240sxt

Nice, i've got the same stem C260, plenty stiff? Excellent build there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rcb78

The stem/bar combo is exactly what I wanted, stiff as hell when you're pulling on the front end, but compliant when you're weight bearing to take the edge off the rough stuff. The stem is HUGE when you first see it, but mounted on the bike, it flows nicely with the oversized tubes. It looks like it was meant to be there. I also like that the clamping area on the steer tube is solid. The cutouts on the C260 Matrix stem I had before was starting to leave witness marks.


----------



## kevra83

Very nice bike and build you have going there. Any plans on upgrading wheels yet? It's always nice to see other Allez owners. I have a 2012 Allez Evo (first bike) that I just put roval SL35's on recently. Good luck with the rest of the build!


----------



## nis240sxt

Sneak peek! Di2 Allez Expert


----------



## geomel108

I like that bro, very nice setup! You take it out yet? How's it ride?


----------



## wrz0170

nis240sxt said:


> Sneak peek! Di2 Allez Expert



All i can say is wow! It looks fantastic!  If you get a chance, can you do a run down of your components? What did the weight come in at and what what were you shooting for?


----------



## nis240sxt

geomel108 said:


> I like that bro, very nice setup! You take it out yet? How's it ride?


Yes, 2 rides so far and all I can say is wow! So smooth and solid. My past bikes have been all carbon, sworks level tarmac sl2, sl4, venge and tcr advanced. Don't think I'll ever go back to carbon, this aluminum frame is that good. Waiting for some new wheels to come and then I'll give a run down of parts and total weight.


----------



## rcb78

I'll second that. The ride on my build is very smooth, and even at 205lbs it loves to have me throw some weight/power into the pedals. It just goes.


----------



## geomel108

nis240sxt said:


> Yes, 2 rides so far and all I can say is wow! So smooth and solid. My past bikes have been all carbon, sworks level tarmac sl2, sl4, venge and tcr advanced. Don't think I'll ever go back to carbon, this aluminum frame is that good. Waiting for some new wheels to come and then I'll give a run down of parts and total weight.


That sounds pretty impressive coming from a carbon rider! I'm currently on a 2010 a1 allez sport an thinking I'm gonna pick up this frame set an built it up. I was thinking a Tarmac frame but after all your guys posts an reactions to it, an the videos I've watched on the Spesh site, I'm gonna go this route. Can't beat it for the price of it also! What wheel set you gonna go with, just curious?


----------



## nis240sxt

Sounds like a plan. Value wise, it just doesn't make sense anymore to pay 3x more for carbon and it's only gonna get higher with the increased demand. Even makes more sense since i will do a lot more racing this year, crits etc.. Always felt uneasy racing my CF rig and had too many close calls. Now i can race with more peace of mind. I currently have Flo30s which are so good and underated. I have a set of November Rails 52mm carbon clincher on the way. Had to pick them up before prices go up for the new year. You won't be disappointed, good luck!

rcb78, i know what you mean. I weigh 195lbs and can be hard on my equipment but this bike just takes it and asks for more. 

Here's a post ride pic yesterday:


----------



## brianb21

Nice looking bikes!


----------



## geomel108

So I went to my LBS today, an one of the guys that works there let me take his 2013 Allez race smartweld out for a spin. I'm convinced, and I was very impressed with the ride of it!! Gonna get one this spring after all this miserable weather is over with.


----------



## Dunbar

Is that a racer thing to run a spacer above the stem? Because Specialized doesn't recommend that but it seems like every race bike I see pictures of has a spacer above the stem.


----------



## nis240sxt

Dunbar said:


> Is that a racer thing to run a spacer above the stem? Because Specialized doesn't recommend that but it seems like every race bike I see pictures of has a spacer above the stem.


Not sure if it's a racer thing but I personally do that on all my bikes because i like the fact that the stem clamps to all of the fork steerer. Never had any issues with it done this way.


----------



## PJ352

nis240sxt said:


> Not sure if it's a racer thing but I personally do that on all my bikes because i like the fact that the stem clamps to all of the fork steerer. Never had any issues with it done this way.


When done correctly, the stem clamps to the fork steerer when installed per Specs instructions. The idea is that with the long expander plug (versus a compression plug) the _inside_ of the steerer is reinforced the full length of the stem.

http://service.specialized.com/coll...Fork---Carbon-Road-Fork-Instruction-Guide.pdf


----------



## nis240sxt

Thanks PJ for the clarification. Excessive spacers above the stem would be a definite issue.


----------



## nis240sxt

With new RAIL 52s. 16lbs even ready to ride!

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## geomel108

Thee best looking Allez I've seen!! Wow!! Great job man, and enjoy!!


----------



## PJ352

nis240sxt said:


> With new RAIL 52s. 16lbs even ready to ride!
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


Beautiful... enjoy!


----------



## Italianrider76

nis240sxt said:


> My past bikes have been all carbon, sworks level tarmac sl2, sl4, venge and tcr advanced. Don't think I'll ever go back to carbon, this aluminum frame is that good.



Wow man!


----------



## BvT

Hey nis240sxt,

beautiful Allez build. Could you please name the headset you've used, would love to get rid of that ugly cone-thing my standard Allez Comp came with. 

greets BvT


----------



## nis240sxt

BvT said:


> Hey nis240sxt,
> 
> beautiful Allez build. Could you please name the headset you've used, would love to get rid of that ugly cone-thing my standard Allez Comp came with.
> 
> greets BvT


Thanks. It's made by cane creek. Got it from my local bike store


----------



## Horze

Carbon is over-rated. I said it ten years ago, I will say it again.


----------



## svmtbman

My bike shop just got my 2014 Allez Expert in on Monday and finished building it up yesterday. I'm going to have my fit done tomorrow, can't wait to ride it!


----------



## nis240sxt

svmtbman, you'll be in for a treat! Let us know what you think after the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## GarzaAlfredo

Guys, do you recommend the Alez Smartweld over a Secteur Sport for doing long distance riding? (we could say even up to 300km per day).
I'm on the search for my first real road bike after logging more than 5K Kms with an outdated Kinesis aluminum hybrid frame. It had a very harsh ride it actually made me want to get either a Cromoly or Titanium. The main use will be to do long distance riding on weekends. But since aluminum gave that harsh ride I'm afraid to get another one if that's the case.

Also, does the Allez lack the Zertz the Secteur has? If so, can anyone point the difference in ride quality among these 2 models.

Thanks


----------



## PJ352

GarzaAlfredo said:


> Guys, do you recommend the Alez Smartweld over a Secteur Sport for doing long distance riding? (we could say even up to 300km per day).
> I'm on the search for my first real road bike after logging more than 5K Kms with an outdated Kinesis aluminum hybrid frame. It had a very harsh ride it actually made me want to get either a Cromoly or Titanium. The main use will be to do long distance riding on weekends. But since aluminum gave that harsh ride I'm afraid to get another one if that's the case.
> 
> Also, does the Allez lack the Zertz the Secteur has? If so, can anyone point the difference in ride quality among these 2 models.
> 
> Thanks


If you found your hybrids ride harsh, you may not be thrilled with most road bikes, given their 23-28c OE tires. But to answer your questions, more enters into the "comfort" equation than just frame materials. Geo, tires size/ pressures all play a part.

If the option is available in your area, you may want to consider renting a bike (or bikes) and doing some longer test rides. Beforehand, experiment with tire pressures based on rider weight, tire size and road conditions. This will give you a more accurate assessment of a bikes ride/ handling. 

Lastly, in most instances, both the Allez and Secteur can be set up pretty much the same - namely in saddle to bar drop. The differences will be that Secteur can accommodate slightly wider tires (28c's, I believe) and FWIW has the Zertz inserts. Personally, I think the Secteurs higher trail and longer wheelbase will mean more in terms of ride/ handling.


----------



## carbonLORD

You know what I said 20 years ago when this place was mtbr.com? Carbon would take over the marketplace and pro peloton. Which one of us is correct?

You have 7 posts of which I've read and 6 of them are wrong.

Perhaps if you actually owned what you complain about you might have a shred of credibility, but you don't and you sound like a retro grouch.

Welcome to RBR.


----------



## Horze

^^^
Pretty mannerless taking this thread OT to attack me on a personal level, you.

Lemond said it more than 20 years ago that Carbon would take over as far as the game's equipment is concerned. Which is true. But this isn't remotely connected to what I state in my post above, is it?




carbonLORD said:


> Welcome to RBR.


Yeah right. Thanks but NT and FO.


----------



## carbonLORD

Horze said:


> Carbon is over-rated.


Like I said...

8 posts. No proof of experience and plenty of opinions.

You'll fit in around here just fine.


----------



## mpcbike

Ok, I'll admit I liked the OP's idea!
Here's another 14 E5 Di2. I ran wire thru head tube rather than down tube, used external battery & removed the rear housing stop as well. 16lbs 9oz(56cm)! S-works cranks on the way.


----------



## nis240sxt

mpcbike said:


> View attachment 293998
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll admit I liked the OP's idea!
> Here's another 14 E5 Di2. I ran wire thru head tube rather than down tube, used external battery & removed the rear housing stop as well. 16lbs 9oz(56cm)! S-works cranks on the way.


Well done! Love the build!


----------



## tyrich88

carbonLORD said:


> Like I said...
> 
> 8 posts. No proof of experience and plenty of opinions.
> 
> You'll fit in around here just fine.


Hey Buddy,
Not saying you don't know what you're talking about. But just because you don't like his opinion about carbon doesn't mean he's not entitled to it.
No need to be a jerk.


----------



## tyrich88

Sweet build! Looks good!


----------



## vertr

tyrich88 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Not saying you don't know what you're talking about. But just because you don't like his opinion about carbon doesn't mean he's not entitled to it.
> No need to be a jerk.


#winning.


----------



## carbonLORD

vertr said:


> #winning.


Your reputation is not winning.


----------



## carbonLORD

tyrich88 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Not saying you don't know what you're talking about. But just because you don't like his opinion about carbon doesn't mean he's not entitled to it.
> No need to be a jerk.


The guy makes random blanket statements about things he does not own, then tells me to "FO" when called out on it.

Whatever you say "buddy". It's clear who the "jerk" is here.

If you don't like it, know what you're talking about, don't complain and no one will respond tongue in cheek.

Pretty simple.

Guys got 8 posts. Hardly a contributor.


----------



## roadworthy

PJ352 said:


> If you found your hybrids ride harsh, you may not be thrilled with most road bikes, given their 23-28c OE tires. But to answer your questions, more enters into the "comfort" equation than just frame materials. Geo, tires size/ pressures all play a part.
> 
> If the option is available in your area, you may want to consider renting a bike (or bikes) and doing some longer test rides. Beforehand, experiment with tire pressures based on rider weight, tire size and road conditions. This will give you a more accurate assessment of a bikes ride/ handling.
> 
> Lastly, in most instances, both the Allez and Secteur can be set up pretty much the same - namely in saddle to bar drop. The differences will be that Secteur can accommodate slightly wider tires (28c's, I believe) and FWIW has the Zertz inserts. Personally, I think the Secteurs higher trail and longer wheelbase will mean more in terms of ride/ handling.


I agree with this except for saddle to bar drop. A Secteur has a 20mm head tube size to size which substantially alters riding position.
The Secteur will be the more forgiving long distance bike. For '14 then have add the zertz dampers front and rear as well. I would say for the distance rider, Secteur is better and for the speedy more slammed rider and for crit racing, Allez is the bike.
FWIW I am considering the Secteur as an in town computer bike because it has rack eyelets in back.


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> Guys got 8 posts. Hardly a contributor.


A great example of your attitude problem.


----------



## tyrich88

8 posts or 783 posts... if you have a problem, just keep it to yourself. Like I said, he is entitled to his opinion about carbon, and likewise, you are entitled to yours. That's why there is a market for carbon AND aluminum, so people can have both and pick what they want. 
This is JUST a forum, we're in a thread about some really nice aluminum bikes here. Can we just leave it at that please?


----------



## Horze

Thanks brother. His chronometer probably only starts after registering on a forum.


----------



## tyrich88

nis240sxt: if you don't mind me asking, what did you do with all the parts you removed? It had a killer build already!


----------



## itcadman

Another Allez.... just under 6.3kg.


----------



## carbonLORD

Horze said:


> Thanks brother. His chronometer probably only starts after registering on a forum.


Whatever that means


----------



## vertr

carbonLORD said:


> Whatever that means


I think it means...
View attachment 294611


----------



## Juanesrevera

Allez Expert 2014.
Frame size :52
7.9 kg as shown except that witout saddlebag.


----------



## tyrich88

I know that's stock, but it's still a sweet build! how do you like it?


----------



## PJ352

Impressive... congrats!


----------



## Juanesrevera

It is awsome, i have realy enjoy all the time spent riding it.
My prety girl.


----------



## tranzformer

Are most dealers still selling the E5 frameset for $800?


----------



## mpcbike

There are VERY few (non Sworks)E5 frames left/available. Can't remember MSRP, but it's under $1k.


----------



## tyrich88

Frameset retails for $880.
It's a killer deal too, mine just came in last week and it's phenomenal.


----------



## kevra83

Very nice looking E5 Smartweld builds coming along. Allez's ftw! I have a quick question though, would anybody know the difference in weight between 2012 Allez Evo frame and the E5 smartweld frameset? I'm asking because I'm thinking about upgrading my frameset allez evo framset to e5 smartweld or just upgrade groupset.


----------



## rcb78

Provided we are talking the regular E5 Smartweld and not the Smartweld SL, then in my case the fork is 4gr lighter and the frame is 145gr lighter. The Smartweld SL is supposed to be even lighter and if you get the S-Works frameset then the fork is SIGNIFICANTLY lighter, close to 120gr lighter.


----------



## tyrich88

I used to have an allez similar to the one you have, i will say the frameset is significantly lighter. And the ride is phenomenal. For $880 you definitely wont find a better frame. 

I just built mine up and, give or take a few grams, it's pretty much the same weight as the Cervelo R3 that I had before! Same components and everything (Except No carbon seatpost on the allez, yet). And it's stiffer and rides just as well.








Here she is.


----------



## PJ352

Nice! Just curious, a 52cm?


----------



## tyrich88

yes it is. and thanks! It's not done quite yet. Adding a carbon seatpost, Specialized Toupe pro saddle and carbon cranks as well(Probably Sworks). (And soon upgrading to sram force or red)


----------



## Dashik

A very handy thread, Due to having to give up work and look after my partner I'm in a limited funds position. I've been thinking of getting the Smartweld race frame myself  I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. 

I upgraded my 2012 model A1 Allez with a carbon fork and alloy steerer to an S-works Zertz seat post and S-Works stem, new shallow drop bars and a full 105 groupset and a Toupe pro saddle. Love her in Red  

But I'm fancying something a bit more advanced at the start of 2015 and rather than get a cheap carbon tarmac frame I'm fancying a top of the range alloy one. I'd find it hard to justify the extra for the S-Works alloy frame set for a 200g reduction though so its looking increasingly like the race frame for me and build the bike I want.


----------



## mpcbike

Dashik said:


> A very handy thread, Due to having to give up work and look after my partner I'm in a limited funds position. I've been thinking of getting the Smartweld race frame myself  I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.
> 
> I upgraded my 2012 model A1 Allez with a carbon fork and alloy steerer to an S-works Zertz seat post and S-Works stem, new shallow drop bars and a full 105 groupset and a Toupe pro saddle. Love her in Red
> 
> But I'm fancying something a bit more advanced at the start of 2015 and rather than get a cheap carbon tarmac frame I'm fancying a top of the range alloy one. I'd find it hard to justify the extra for the S-Works alloy frame set for a 200g reduction though so its looking increasingly like the race frame for me and build the bike I want.




WANNA BUY MINE?
56cm 2014 converted to 6770


----------



## Dashik

Unfortunately I'm a 52cm frame. And like I said I'm not in the market until early next year


----------



## kevra83

Really nice 2014 allez expert builds coming along!


----------



## turej

Below is my little baby, nothing fancy:

Syntace aluminium bars, stem and seatpost, rotor 3D cranks, Fulcrum Racing 3-s, and Ultegra stuff


----------



## robt57

turej said:


> Below is my little baby, nothing fancy:
> 
> Syntace aluminium bars, stem and seatpost, rotor 3D cranks, Fulcrum Racing 3-s, and Ultegra stuff
> 
> View attachment 302279



Clean, lean and mean. Like!

I was looking [said that in other threads] for a E5 smartweld frame for the 7800 goupo I had in a box. But I wound up with a disc Roubaix Sora SL4 [for 1475.00 new and w/warranty] and parked the 7800 on it the next day. I am still very very curious about what the tech can do for this AL bike...


----------



## turej

Initial observations after 500km-s: extremely stiff around the headtube and bottom bracket, (i weigh around 105kg-s and still only very minimal flex when out of the saddle), super crisp handling though stable at high speeds. Easily one of the best non-carbon frames out there!!!


----------



## robt57

Where is the weight next to the Tarmac comparatively??


----------



## turej

robt57 said:


> Where is the weight next to the Tarmac comparatively??


Well, frame+fork+headset+bottom bracket+seatpost weighed in at a tad more than 2kg-s, haven't weighed the complete bike yet


----------



## tyrich88

Here is an updated pic of my allez. Added new Sworks cranks, spider and sworks chainrings. Then a specialized Pro carbon post.
rides like an absolute DREAM!


----------



## Wetworks

tyrich88 said:


> View attachment 303078
> 
> Here is an updated pic of my allez. Added new Sworks cranks, spider and sworks chainrings. Then a specialized Pro carbon post.
> rides like an absolute DREAM!


Really nice!!!

Just put a deposit down on one, figure I'll pick it up in a couple of months as riding here will be slim pickings with the temps being so low. Can't wait!


----------



## tyrich88

Wetworks said:


> Really nice!!!
> 
> Just put a deposit down on one, figure I'll pick it up in a couple of months as riding here will be slim pickings with the temps being so low. Can't wait!


I got rid of my carbon Cervelo for this. It was totally worth it! 
The smartwelds are amazing. You will love it! 
Which one did you get?


----------



## Wetworks

tyrich88 said:


> I got rid of my carbon Cervelo for this. It was totally worth it!
> The smartwelds are amazing. You will love it!
> Which one did you get?


The Expert with the Ultegra group. It's my first true road bike and I am beyond psyched to get it. I did a lot of research and came to the same conclusion; this is a great bike, especially at this price point.

As a clyde (6'2", 220-230) the idea of another aluminum bike was very appealing to me. Think the wheels are ok? I'd like to keep everything stock for as long as possible as I am looking at about $300 in accessories already (bottles, cages, pedals etc).


----------



## tyrich88

Wetworks said:


> The Expert with the Ultegra group. It's my first true road bike and I am beyond psyched to get it. I did a lot of research and came to the same conclusion; this is a great bike, especially at this price point.
> 
> As a clyde (6'2", 220-230) the idea of another aluminum bike was very appealing to me. Think the wheels are ok? I'd like to keep everything stock for as long as possible as I am looking at about $300 in accessories already (bottles, cages, pedals etc).


I think the wheels will be ok. They are not super stiff, but i have a buddy that has those wheels and he is around 190-195 and doesnt have a problem with them. I walk around at 170-180 and i can put enough power into them to flex them a tad, but nothing too bad. I think you should be fine. The Axis wheels on the comp are horribly flexy though. Went into a hill climb on my buddy's allez with those wheels and felt like the rims were made of swimming pool noodles as soon as i stood up.
at 220-230, you will feel more flex in any wheel than some people, but those wheels are decent enough that it shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Wetworks

tyrich88 said:


> I think the wheels will be ok. They are not super stiff, but i have a buddy that has those wheels and he is around 190-195 and doesnt have a problem with them. I walk around at 170-180 and i can put enough power into them to flex them a tad, but nothing too bad. I think you should be fine. The Axis wheels on the comp are horribly flexy though. Went into a hill climb on my buddy's allez with those wheels and felt like the rims were made of swimming pool noodles as soon as i stood up.
> at 220-230, you will feel more flex in any wheel than some people, but those wheels are decent enough that it shouldnt be too bad.


Awesome, good to know. I'll be sure to bump the thread with some pics when I pick up the bike. Thanks!


----------



## TricrossRich

Can't wait to see some pics... thinking about selling my Tricross to pick up an Allez Comp...


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> Can't wait to see some pics... thinking about selling my Tricross to pick up an Allez Comp...


Rich, I promise you won't regret buying a smart weld. They're phenomenal.


----------



## dc503

My Allez Smartweld frame as it's built now. I'm going to primarily riding/racing this thing this season, still very impressed with it.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Rich, I promise you won't regret buying a smart weld. They're phenomenal.


The Tricross is sold! Dude is coming to pick it up this coming weekend, assuming we're dug out of all of this snow by then. Allez will be ordered shortly there after. I'm gonna be getting the 2015 Comp with the 5800 105. I'll be swapping on a 6800 Ultegra crank set w. Stages PM, 6700 Ultegra brakes, Fizik Antares R1 saddle, Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon bars, Fizik Cyrano R1 stem, and Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon seat post. Also gonna be running 25mm wide carbon wheels, 38mm front, 50mm rear w/ SWorks Turbo tires. Hoping it'll weight in under 17 pounds.



dc503 said:


> My Allez Smartweld frame as it's built now. I'm going to primarily riding/racing this thing this season, still very impressed with it.


Sweet Build dude... love the color way.


----------



## dc503

TricrossRich said:


> Sweet Build dude... love the color way.


Thanks! This one is built with 6700 Ultegra fully + Stages. When I weighed it last year with my older November 50mm wheels and some 5700/6700 mix, it was just a touch over 17. It is a 54 frame with stock alloy spec bars, 130mm spec pro stem and thomson elite post. I'm pretty sure now that it's fully 6700 + lighter wheels it should easily be under, but I'll see if I can get it on a scale at the shop.


----------



## tyrich88

I dont know exactly how much all of that weighs but mine as pictured on the previous page is right at/under 17, i believe. I know it's not more than that.
Full 5700, sworks cranks/rings, spesh pro carbon post, ec70 bars, romin evo pro saddle, fulcrum racing zeros w/ cont 4000 23's


----------



## TricrossRich

dc503 said:


> Thanks! This one is built with 6700 Ultegra fully + Stages. When I weighed it last year with my older November 50mm wheels and some 5700/6700 mix, it was just a touch over 17. It is a 54 frame with stock alloy spec bars, 130mm spec pro stem and thomson elite post. I'm pretty sure now that it's fully 6700 + lighter wheels it should easily be under, but I'll see if I can get it on a scale at the shop.





tyrich88 said:


> I dont know exactly how much all of that weighs but mine as pictured on the previous page is right at/under 17, i believe. I know it's not more than that.
> Full 5700, sworks cranks/rings, spesh pro carbon post, ec70 bars, romin evo pro saddle, fulcrum racing zeros w/ cont 4000 23's


OK, based on the builds you guys did, I think I should be under 17. I'll be happy with that. The Allez is going to be a crit racer for me, so weight isn't a super concern. I've got a 15 pound Venge for the days I go climbing (and descending  )


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> OK, based on the builds you guys did, I think I should be under 17. I'll be happy with that. The Allez is going to be a crit racer for me, so weight isn't a super concern. I've got a 15 pound Venge for the days I go climbing (and descending  )


And for that role it will perform wonderfully! Mine is my all-around and will eventually get lighter when i upgrade my drivetrain. But... since I do primarily mtb racing, IT WORKS!
And with the right build this thing can get down to 15 fairly easy with top tier components. sworks completes come in at around 14.5 usually.


----------



## dc503

Yep, you shouldn't have a problem getting it to your desired weight. I originally raced mine in just crits but I don't mind all-around it and just riding my Tarmac for fun now though.


----------



## JSWhaler

Very nice looking builds. I'm still racing on an older carbon frame but will keep the idea of an Allez as a possible future build.


----------



## TricrossRich

Friday morning I dropped off a box of parts for the Allez at my LBS. They called me later in the afternoon and said it had been delivered and they'd be working on it and getting it set up to my specs.... I should pick it up on Monday. I can't wait!


----------



## geomel108

Awesome! Congrats and can't wait to see it!!


----------



## tyrich88

Looking forward to your build pics Rich!


----------



## TricrossRich

Nothing yet guys... I was hoping to be able to pick it up today, but its been a snowy, crappy, horrible day today and the shop didn't open up. Should be open tomorrow, so I'll grab it then...


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> Nothing yet guys... I was hoping to be able to pick it up today, but its been a snowy, crappy, horrible day today and the shop didn't open up. Should be open tomorrow, so I'll grab it then...


Sounds like you didn't manage to escape the snow this time. Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> Sounds like you didn't manage to escape the snow this time. Looking forward to seeing pics.


Actually, we didn't get all that much snow, but we got a lot of slushy, junk.... then it got super cold after the storm came through and everything froze. The mechanic was in today and my bike will be done. Unfortunately, I won't be able to get in... so it'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## TricrossRich

picked it up this morning.... no pics yet, but I'm super happy. It weighed in at 16.8 pounds with the changes i made and it looks so mean with the 50mm carbon wheels on it. I'll be sure to grab some legit pics once it gets nicer outside and I can take it out. I can't wait to ride it.


----------



## tyrich88

Did you just post it up on the SBCU page, Rich?


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Did you just post it up on the SBCU page, Rich?


Tyrich88.. you got it. You must be Tyler Richardson.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> Tyrich88.. you got it. You must be Tyler Richardson.


YOU GOT IT! 
I actually saw your bike on instagram earlier this morning and didn't know it until i saw the SBCU post that it could be yours!
What kind of wheels do you have on it?


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> YOU GOT IT!
> I actually saw your bike on instagram earlier this morning and didn't know it until i saw the SBCU post that it could be yours!
> What kind of wheels do you have on it?


Tyler, the wheels in the pic are Yoeleo 50x25mm SAT Superlights with ceramic bearing hubs. They are the wheels from my Venge. I just ordered 60x25mm wheels that will be going on the Venge and the 50's will be going on the Allez.

You follow our club on Instagram? cool.


----------



## tyrich88

Cool, I've looked into those wheels. Great price. How do they perform?


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Cool, I've looked into those wheels. Great price. How do they perform?


Tyler.. so far, I'm very happy with them. The first pair set Bought was back in may of last year for my Tricross. It seemed like most people were concerned about the braking properties of Chinese carbon wheels, but since I was on a disc brake bike, I wasn't too worried, I figured... buying the disc brake version would allow me to test the out in person and see how good they were without worrying about braking surface. When the wheels got here, I was impressed. They were very light, very strong. I had Novatec hubs on the disc wheels... nothing fancy, but certainly good enough and I appreciated the fact that Yoeleo was very transparent about exactly which hubs models and spokes you were ordering.... some of the cheaper Chinese brands, you never really know what you're getting. Ultimately, I put over 4500 miles on those wheels, with no issues.... putting them though lots of abuse. They stayed true and strong. 
At some point, a few of the guys in my group ordered rim brake versions for traditional road bikes.... They all ordered the standard 50x25 carbon wheels, but chose the upgraded Novatec hubs. Again... none of them had issues and everyone was happy. 1 guy accidentally ran over his front wheel with his car (I'm sure you can imagine how it happened) the wheel survived and didn't even need to be trued. No one reported any issues with braking... other then the slight loss of braking ability in the rain, but that's nothing different than any other carbon wheel. A few of the guys in our group have Zipps and Enve's, so we have a lot to compare them with. at some point between buying the first set of wheels and when I decided to build the Venge, Yoeleo released the SAT Superlight version. SAT stands for Special Assembly Technology, meaning that no spoke holes are drilled in the rim surface (where the tube and tire mount) this means that you don't have to use rim tape and you can a more uniform pressure in the tube. They also use a lighter/stiffer carbon... hence the Superlight name. Finally, they also added an upgraded ceramic bearing hub option. I decided to give them a try on the Venge. I don't have a ton of miles on them yet, because I just built the Venge in November, but so far, I'm super happy. The 50x25 wheels weight in at 1480g which is pretty darn light for a carbon clincher. As I've said, we've compared them to Zipp and Enve's offerings and they seem to compare. Yoeleo also seems to be very interested in establishing themselves as a legitimate "brand" not just a copy-cat, knock-off eBay seller that can disappear tomorrow so that makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## taodemon

What kind of rim profile do they use? Toroidial/hybrid toroidal/"V" shaped?


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> What kind of rim profile do they use? Toroidial/hybrid toroidal/"V" shaped?


They have all 3... I only have experience with the 25mm wheels, can't attest to the others.

The 20.5mm wide wheels are V










The 23mm wheels are hybrid









and the 25mm wheels are full on U shaped.


----------



## TricrossRich

Finally got a chance to get the Allez outside and shoot it with the real camera... 










Specs:
Frame: 2015 Specialized Allez Comp
Components: Shimano Ultegra 6800/ 105 5800
Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6800 52-36
Bottom Bracket: Praxis Works OSBB conversion
Rear Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-28
Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Brakes: Shimano Ultegra 6700 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
Saddle: Fizik Antares R1 Carbon
Seatpost: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon
GPS: Garmin Edge 510
GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao aluminum


----------



## mpcbike

Finally got around to re-building my Allez for 2015!


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Finally got a chance to get the Allez outside and shoot it with the real camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Frame: 2015 Specialized Allez Comp
> Components: Shimano Ultegra 6800/ 105 5800
> Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6800 52-36
> Bottom Bracket: Praxis Works OSBB conversion
> Rear Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-28
> Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
> Brakes: Shimano Ultegra 6700 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
> Saddle: Fizik Antares R1 Carbon
> Seatpost: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
> Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
> Bars: Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon
> GPS: Garmin Edge 510
> GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
> Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
> Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
> Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
> Bottle cages: Tacx Tao aluminum





mpcbike said:


> Finally got around to re-building my Allez for 2015!
> View attachment 303701


Rich, outstanding picture!!!

Weight/performance aside, carbon wheels make the Allez look bad-ass! Can't wait to pick mine up next week! Sadly, the wheels will have to be another time.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Rich, outstanding picture!!!
> 
> Weight/performance aside, carbon wheels make the Allez look bad-ass! Can't wait to pick mine up next week! Sadly, the wheels will have to be another time.


Which Allez are you picking up? If you make any changes, I'd suggest swapping the stock wheels first. IMO, they're not very good and they're darn heavy. I swapped around a few things on my bike and got weights at a few different points.

Bone stock... it was 19.4 pounds. 
With the Ultra crank swapped and the bars swapped (Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon)... it was 19.0
Carbon wheels and Fizik Antares R1 carbon saddle and Cyrano R1 carbon seat post... it was 16.8


----------



## spdntrxi

TricrossRich said:


> Finally got a chance to get the Allez outside and shoot it with the real camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Frame: 2015 Specialized Allez Comp
> Components: Shimano Ultegra 6800/ 105 5800
> Crankset: Shimano Ultegra 6800 52-36
> Bottom Bracket: Praxis Works OSBB conversion
> Rear Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 6800 11-28
> Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
> Brakes: Shimano Ultegra 6700 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
> Saddle: Fizik Antares R1 Carbon
> Seatpost: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
> Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
> Bars: Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon
> GPS: Garmin Edge 510
> GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
> Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
> Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
> Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
> Bottle cages: Tacx Tao aluminum


you know I never thought of using my Canon 85L for bike pictures.. but that shot makes me wanna.


----------



## TricrossRich

spdntrxi said:


> you know I never thought of using my Canon 85L for bike pictures.. but that shot makes me wanna.


Yea.. an 85L might be a little too shallow, but give it a try. This was shot on a 5DkIII with 70-200 f/2.8L IS mkII @ f/2.8 and 185mm. IMO, you really want to use a longer telephoto lens to get that compression, an 85 might be a touch too wide. I've also done bike pics with the 135 f/2L... a 200 f/2L would be awesome... hmmmm.. maybe I'll have to borrow one from Canon again. 

This is the 135L


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Which Allez are you picking up? If you make any changes, I'd suggest swapping the stock wheels first. IMO, they're not very good and they're darn heavy. I swapped around a few things on my bike and got weights at a few different points.
> 
> Bone stock... it was 19.4 pounds.
> With the Ultra crank swapped and the bars swapped (Fizik Cyrano R1 carbon)... it was 19.0
> Carbon wheels and Fizik Antares R1 carbon saddle and Cyrano R1 carbon seat post... it was 16.8


I'm getting the Expert. From what I understand, the Fulcrum wheels are a significant improvement over the Axis set on the Comp, but I'm sure they won't be close to those nice carbon wheels you put on yours. 

The Expert already comes with a carbon seatpost, I am swapping out the seat for a Selle Italia Flite Flow, so I will see a teeny bit in the way of weight savings. Again, nowhere near what you saw, but I'm ok with that for now.


----------



## spdntrxi

TricrossRich said:


> Yea.. an 85L might be a little too shallow, but give it a try. This was shot on a 5DkIII with 70-200 f/2.8L IS mkII @ f/2.8 and 185mm. IMO, you really want to use a longer telephoto lens to get that compression, an 85 might be a touch too wide. I've also done bike pics with the 135 f/2L... a 200 f/2L would be awesome... hmmmm.. maybe I'll have to borrow one from Canon again.
> 
> This is the 135L


Nice maybe I will try the 400 F2.8  Always wanted the 135L and 200L... but its not a business for me ... so hard to justify the gear ... I have enough lens I can't justify anymore... like the 400 F2.8 IS ..


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> I'm getting the Expert. From what I understand, the Fulcrum wheels are a significant improvement over the Axis set on the Comp, but I'm sure they won't be close to those nice carbon wheels you put on yours.
> 
> The Expert already comes with a carbon seatpost, I am swapping out the seat for a Selle Italia Flite Flow, so I will see a teeny bit in the way of weight savings. Again, nowhere near what you saw, but I'm ok with that for now.


Ahhh... the expert is sweet. I think you'll be close in weight to my bike straight out of the box with all of the Ultegra bits. Can't wait to see pics... I love the color way of the expert model.



spdntrxi said:


> Nice maybe I will try the 400 F2.8  Always wanted the 135L and 200L... but its not a business for me ... so hard to justify the gear ... I have enough lens I can't justify anymore... like the 400 F2.8 IS ..


Ahhh.. if you have the 400 f/2.8, definitely use that. the compression on that thing will be awesome. I don't own the 200L, but I wish I did. Photography is a business for me, so I own every L prime from 24mm to 135mm and every L zoom from 16mm to 200mm. I used to shoot motorsports and had a 400 f/5.6L, but I sold that about 4 years ago.


----------



## dc503

Very nice looking builds, TricrossRich & mpcbike.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Ahhh... the expert is sweet. I think you'll be close in weight to my bike straight out of the box with all of the Ultegra bits. Can't wait to see pics... I love the color way of the expert model.


Looks like it will be a couple more weeks before I pick up the bike. LBS where I am getting it from threw in a free fitting when I purchased the bike, and now they are starting to incorporate BG fittings, so they upgraded me. They are waiting on a piece of equipment and asked that I hold off if I am not in a rush. I think I can wait.


----------



## spdntrxi

A rough fitting is good enough.. Basics you tube video will dial in most of it. That BG fitting is no excuse not to pick up the bike.. Unless you are snowed in or something. Get your bike do the major fitting later.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Looks like it will be a couple more weeks before I pick up the bike. LBS where I am getting it from threw in a free fitting when I purchased the bike, and now they are starting to incorporate BG fittings, so they upgraded me. They are waiting on a piece of equipment and asked that I hold off if I am not in a rush. I think I can wait.





spdntrxi said:


> A rough fitting is good enough.. Basics you tube video will dial in most of it. That BG fitting is no excuse not to pick up the bike.. Unless you are snowed in or something. Get your bike do the major fitting later.


I agree... There's nothing involved with a BG Fit that can't be dialed in later. IMO, pick it up, get a rough seat and cleat fit and then do the BG Fit once they're all set up. Unless the store is like a considerable drive for you and out of the way, or something.


----------



## Wetworks

spdntrxi said:


> A rough fitting is good enough.. Basics you tube video will dial in most of it. That BG fitting is no excuse not to pick up the bike.. Unless you are snowed in or something. Get your bike do the major fitting later.





TricrossRich said:


> I agree... There's nothing involved with a BG Fit that can't be dialed in later. IMO, pick it up, get a rough seat and cleat fit and then do the BG Fit once they're all set up. Unless the store is like a considerable drive for you and out of the way, or something.


Oh, they gave me the option of picking it up if I want to, it's just that I know there's no way I'm taking the bike out in this weather anytime soon (NYC is frigid right now), so I am willing to wait a little longer to do the whole shebang at once. 

Is the BG fitting not considered to be good? I was under the impression it was a nice extra to have thrown in.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Oh, they gave me the option of picking it up if I want to, it's just that I know there's no way I'm taking the bike out in this weather anytime soon (NYC is frigid right now), so I am willing to wait a little longer to do the whole shebang at once.
> 
> Is the BG fitting not considered to be good? I was under the impression it was a nice extra to have thrown in.


Oh no... its a very nice extra.... Its just something you could come back and do later, its not as if you have to do it the day you bring your bike home. I'm the type of person that WANTS my stuff... if my bike was ready, I'd pick it up bring it home, if for no other reason than to stare at it and drool. 

I didn't realize that you're in NYC, I'm in NJ. Yes, this weather sucks right now... Where do you usually ride? If you ever come over to NJ and do the Palisades Park into NY state ride, let me know, I'm up that way often. Where'd you get your bike from?


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Oh no... its a very nice extra.... Its just something you could come back and do later, its not as if you have to do it the day you bring your bike home. I'm the type of person that WANTS my stuff... if my bike was ready, I'd pick it up bring it home, if for no other reason than to stare at it and drool.


Believe me, I'm the same way! But I am trying to be all grown-up about it. It's a struggle.



TricrossRich said:


> I didn't realize that you're in NYC, I'm in NJ. Yes, this weather sucks right now... Where do you usually ride? If you ever come over to NJ and do the Palisades Park into NY state ride, let me know, I'm up that way often. Where'd you get your bike from?


I'm in Staten Island. Typically I ride to Gateway and crank out laps there. Straight ride in and out is ~16 miles. Not a whole lot of hills, but it's a nice ride and I am comfortable on it.

I was supposed to do the TA NYC Gran Fondo last year but broke a couple of ribs in an accident. Hopefully this year I will be able to participate. Off-season training is taking a hit due to life getting in the way, but I am confident I will get back to form quickly. I will definitely let you know if I decide to do that ride, sounds like a nice one.

Got the bike at Roy's in Brooklyn. Tried to give the local Specialized guy my business but it didn't work out. Got what I felt was a fair discount and also the aforementioned fitting, gratis.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> I'm in Staten Island. Typically I ride to Gateway and crank out laps there. Straight ride in and out is ~16 miles. Not a whole lot of hills, but it's a nice ride and I am comfortable on it.
> 
> I was supposed to do the TA NYC Gran Fondo last year but broke a couple of ribs in an accident. Hopefully this year I will be able to participate. Off-season training is taking a hit due to life getting in the way, but I am confident I will get back to form quickly. I will definitely let you know if I decide to do that ride, sounds like a nice one.
> 
> Got the bike at Roy's in Brooklyn. Tried to give the local Specialized guy my business but it didn't work out. Got what I felt was a fair discount and also the aforementioned fitting, gratis.


Ahhh... Yea, off-season riding is a grind for sure. I'm trying to race this year and want to start the season strong, so I've been hitting it hard and I'm now starting to build up even more. I'mm be doing the NY Gran Fondo as well, so maybe I'll see you there. 

Ahh, never been to Roy's but I know that as you get closer to the city, you're more likely to find shops that want to bargain. A couple of my buddies got great deals from Gotham.


----------



## tombikess

Managed to get my hands on a limited additional Nibali Smartweed Allez. In the yellow of the Specialised are all the start/finish names of the Tdf 2014 stages, and the paint has a gold glitter in it which makes it stunning in sunlight! There are some advantages to working at a Specialized dealership.


----------



## TricrossRich

tombikess said:


> View attachment 304522
> Managed to get my hands on a limited additional Nibali Smartweed Allez. In the yellow of the Specialised are all the start/finish names of the Tdf 2014 stages, and the paint has a gold glitter in it which makes it stunning in sunlight! There are some advantages to working at a Specialized dealership.


I've seen one in person and that is definitely a dope frame... really cool. I'm not a fan of black and yellow, personally.... but I like it for the fact that it commemorates the win and it has the limited edition cool factor. Congrats!


----------



## tombikess

Yeah, only 50 available worldwide according to our Specialised rep (not sure if that was just 52s or all sizes!) 

rides really well too - very impressed after coming from a Cervelo R5


----------



## TricrossRich

https://instagram.com/p/0LLt3COlji/?taken-by=crankaddictscyclingclub

Finally got the Allez out on the road last week. I did 53 miles on it and I'm impressed. The bike is super fast and agile. The bottom bracket is stiff and everything felt really good and responsive when I got out of the saddle and really kicked. We hit one section of road that had been milled for an up-coming re-paving job and that was not fun... the frame is definitely harsher on the bumps than the Venge, but that's to be expected. Overall, I'm super impressed.


----------



## dc503

tombikess said:


> View attachment 304522
> Managed to get my hands on a limited additional Nibali Smartweed Allez. In the yellow of the Specialised are all the start/finish names of the Tdf 2014 stages, and the paint has a gold glitter in it which makes it stunning in sunlight! There are some advantages to working at a Specialized dealership.


That is pretty awesome, nice!


----------



## tyrich88

tombikess said:


> View attachment 304522
> Managed to get my hands on a limited additional Nibali Smartweed Allez. In the yellow of the Specialised are all the start/finish names of the Tdf 2014 stages, and the paint has a gold glitter in it which makes it stunning in sunlight! There are some advantages to working at a Specialized dealership.


I'd love to get one of those to hang on my wall!


----------



## tombikess

I did consider it..! but it is meant for riding after all! Luckily its cleaned every ride and no scratches after 1000 all weather miles!


----------



## Wetworks

Picking up the new steed tomorrow afternoon. Fitting will likely take some time, but I will try to get some quick and dirty pics posted at some point. So excited!


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Picking up the new steed tomorrow afternoon. Fitting will likely take some time, but I will try to get some quick and dirty pics posted at some point. So excited!


sweet!


----------



## Wetworks

Crappy phone pic is crappy, apologies.










The fitting was a great experience. The BG/Retul approach seemed to really dial in on all the little things. It helped that the fitter was extremely attentive to detail, so much so that I felt like some sort of VIP. 

So, particulars are that yes, that stem is flipped and yes, there are spacers. I probably would've been better off with the geometry of the Roubaix, but I wanted Al and since that's not available I would have had to go with a Secteur along with a bunch of upgrades, sacrificing the Smartweld altogether. 

That said, my mechanics are now spot on and I feel that I will likely be able to get to a more aggressive fit as I get into better shape. This is also the first time I am riding a bike with hoods and drops (other bike had a flat bar), so I didn't want to go crazy with the aggressiveness as I get used to the overall mechanics of the new riding positions.

Now, if only I can get the weather to cooperate...


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Crappy phone pic is crappy, apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fitting was a great experience. The BG/Retul approach seemed to really dial in on all the little things. It helped that the fitter was extremely attentive to detail, so much so that I felt like some sort of VIP.
> 
> So, particulars are that yes, that stem is flipped and yes, there are spacers. I probably would've been better off with the geometry of the Roubaix, but I wanted Al and since that's not available I would have had to go with a Secteur along with a bunch of upgrades, sacrificing the Smartweld altogether.
> 
> That said, my mechanics are now spot on and I feel that I will likely be able to get to a more aggressive fit as I get into better shape. This is also the first time I am riding a bike with hoods and drops (other bike had a flat bar), so I didn't want to go crazy with the aggressiveness as I get used to the overall mechanics of the new riding positions.
> 
> Now, if only I can get the weather to cooperate...



Awesome... that color way looks way better in your photo than on the Specialized website. That stem though.. agh! Gotta work on that flexibility and core strength to get into a better position. What a great bike though... you're gonna love it. I got another 40 miles in on mine that past weekend and it is such a beast.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Awesome... that color way looks way better in your photo than on the Specialized website. That stem though.. agh! Gotta work on that flexibility and core strength to get into a better position. What a great bike though... you're gonna love it. I got another 40 miles in on mine that past weekend and it is such a beast.


Thanks!

Not sure how much more the core strength will help, but I will certainly try (the eternal struggle). Flexibility is tricky because of my body type, I'm longer torsoed vs my inseam, with hips that have seen better days; in other words, I get a little too upright as I come forward in the saddle or sacrifice flexibility/power as I tilt my pelvis too far. Sucks, but there it is. That said, my technique is way better than I thought it was, with very little in the way of knee drift or pronation deviations. Pedal stroke is very smooth as well. I tend to lock out a bit with my elbows at times, but that's likely a technique issue.

I'm going to do my best to get comfortable on the bike, but if I stay where I am with regards to the fit, I will be okay with it. As long as I'm happy, comfortable and not bringing up the rear all the time.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not sure how much more the core strength will help, but I will certainly try (the eternal struggle). Flexibility is tricky because of my body type, I'm longer torsoed vs my inseam, with hips that have seen better days; in other words, I get a little too upright as I come forward in the saddle or sacrifice flexibility/power as I tilt my pelvis too far. Sucks, but there it is. That said, my technique is way better than I thought it was, with very little in the way of knee drift or pronation deviations. Pedal stroke is very smooth as well. I tend to lock out a bit with my elbows at times, but that's likely a technique issue.
> 
> I'm going to do my best to get comfortable on the bike, but if I stay where I am with regards to the fit, I will be okay with it. As long as I'm happy, comfortable and not bringing up the rear all the time.


yea.. no doubt. I'm sure that you won't be bringing up the rear for too long on that bike. Just remember that you're fit is going to constantly change. As you ride more, and get more experience, you'll adapt and adjust. I say this as someone that has gone from about 217 pounds to 160 pounds while on a bike. I can assure you that my fit now at 160 is nothing like my fit at 217. To some extent, you have to want to get into a more aggressive position, of the sake of speed... I think that a lot of people associate a more aggressive position with being less comfortable and that's usually not always the case.

no matter what though... that's a dope bike you got. Love it!


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> yea.. no doubt. I'm sure that you won't be bringing up the rear for too long on that bike. Just remember that you're fit is going to constantly change. As you ride more, and get more experience, you'll adapt and adjust. I say this as someone that has gone from about 217 pounds to 160 pounds while on a bike. I can assure you that my fit now at 160 is nothing like my fit at 217. To some extent, you have to want to get into a more aggressive position, of the sake of speed... I think that a lot of people associate a more aggressive position with being less comfortable and that's usually not always the case.
> 
> no matter what though... that's a dope bike you got. Love it!


Thanks, and thank you for all the great insight and encouragement you've given me and others in this thread!!! Hope to see you on the road sooner rather than later.:thumbsup:


----------



## TricrossRich

wetworks... did you get out on the Allez yet? thoughts? I had my first crit race yesterday, on the Allez... WOW!


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> wetworks... did you get out on the Allez yet? thoughts? I had my first crit race yesterday, on the Allez... WOW!


Unfortunately, no. I came this |-| close to going out today, but I had to catch up on my reading for school (last 5 weeks, woohoo!!!). It's just as well; I have it on the trainer and have been doing some interval training this past week as a way to pedal back into shape and get used to the new positions, shifting and overall feel. Remember, I'm coming from a hybrid with a flat bar and trigger shifters, so this is a big jump for me. I'll get out this week I think, weather permitting.

It was really responsive? That's not the first time I've heard that. How'd you do with regards to the rest of the field?


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Unfortunately, no. I came this |-| close to going out today, but I had to catch up on my reading for school (last 5 weeks, woohoo!!!). It's just as well; I have it on the trainer and have been doing some interval training this past week as a way to pedal back into shape and get used to the new positions, shifting and overall feel. Remember, I'm coming from a hybrid with a flat bar and trigger shifters, so this is a big jump for me. I'll get out this week I think, weather permitting.
> 
> It was really responsive? That's not the first time I've heard that. How'd you do with regards to the rest of the field?


Yea.. if you're coming from a flat bar hybrid bike, this is going to be a big jump for you. The weather has not been cooperating at all... it should be much warmer than it is. On Sunday I had to dress up in full winter riding gear to go out.

The Crit was awesome... lots of fun, but at the same time a little bit scary. 50+ racers started in a Cat 4/5 field and I finished 28th. I stayed with the main pack and was with the leaders for most of the race, but I just made some bad moves and ended up being in the wrong spot as we exited the last corner. The packed pulled away and i was alone in the wind and had no chance of catching them. I definitely learned a lot and had a good time though.

Some pics...


----------



## Wetworks

Great pics!!! Hopefully I'll get a chance to (safely) participate in a crit soon. Looking like Thursday may be the day to try and get in a ride.


----------



## tranzformer

Noticed the frame set increased in price from $880 to $975. Any changes or additions to the frame set to warrant the ~$100 price jump? USD has been gaining in strength the last 8 months. Especially against the Asian currencies. The price jump leaves me curious.


----------



## Wetworks

tranzformer said:


> Noticed the frame set increased in price from $880 to $975. Any changes or additions to the frame set to warrant the ~$100 price jump? USD has been gaining in strength the last 8 months. Especially against the Asian currencies. The price jump leaves me curious.


I have no idea about any of that, I purchased an Expert out of the box, not the frameset. Sorry.


----------



## tranzformer

Wetworks said:


> I have no idea about any of that, I purchased an Expert out of the box, not the frameset. Sorry.


Sorry wetworks. Didn't mean to direct that question your way. Must have hit the wrong button when I wrote my post. 

One more thing, looking at price of aluminum, it is close to its cheapest price in the last 5 years. Oil is down over the last 6-8 months (cheaper energy for manufacturing and transport). Just another one of those stick it to the consumer?


----------



## TricrossRich

Hmmm.. I didn't realize that the price of the frame set jumped up from 2014 to 2015 and I bought a complete as well, the comp... IMO, still a great buy.


----------



## Wetworks

So, the weather FINALLY decided to cooperate and allow me to get out on the new ride. I shirked the rest of my responsibilities and went out this afternoon for a quick ~10 mile ride. Wow! This thing is so quick on demand!!! Absolutely loving that aspect as well as the reduced weight compared to the Bad Boy. What I'm not liking are the brakes. Adjustment to the lever system is going to take a bit of time, but the stopping power and modulation compared to the disc of the Bad Boy isn't even close. Maybe there's a mechanical issue?

There was a hell of a headwind when I got started, so I definitely appreciated the drops. The wind was so bad that I topped out at 27.3 MPH on a downhill with mostly headwind, exceeded that speed on the flats when returning, lol. The Specialized TurboPro tires weren't too bad, but I didn't feel the same confidence in turns as I did on the Schwalbe DDs. Could be the bike as well I suppose, have to wait and see.

Aesthetic note, I got the new Ibera bottle cages and Podium bottles and feel they compliment the colorway pretty well. What do you guys think? Here are some outside pictures for those of you asking. I'll get around to using a proper camera soon, although they still won't come close to Rich's.


----------



## tranzformer

TricrossRich said:


> Hmmm.. I didn't realize that the price of the frame set jumped up from 2014 to 2015 and I bought a complete as well, the comp... IMO, still a great buy.



For complete bikes 2014 vs. 2015, has there been a price increase as well? Or stayed fairly the same. Sorry, haven't looked closely at complete bikes as I typically just purchase framesets.


----------



## Wetworks

Got out again today, this time for my regular 16 mile loop; this bike is so much fun to ride! Still adjusting to shifting and riding hard in the drops, but man am I enjoying the process.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Got out again today, this time for my regular 16 mile loop; this bike is so much fun to ride! Still adjusting to shifting and riding hard in the drops, but man am I enjoying the process.


Awesome... good to hear. I had another race this past weekend, a time trial. I didn't use the Allez, though. I used the Venge. I probably use the Allez next time, in the non-TT category.


----------



## RoadEye

TricrossRich said:


> Awesome... good to hear. I had another race this past weekend, a time trial. I didn't use the Allez, though. I used the Venge. I probably use the Allez next time, in the non-TT category.


was that the Sandy Hook TT? did that one this weekend... first time I had the new Tarmac out in competition (I know, wrong thread). that wind was something fierce.


----------



## TricrossRich

RoadEye said:


> was that the Sandy Hook TT? did that one this weekend... first time I had the new Tarmac out in competition (I know, wrong thread). that wind was something fierce.


Yes.. it was the Sandy Hook TT... what class were you in? I was in the full TT category... I thought they wouldn't let me race the Venge in the non-TT class, but it turns out I could have.


----------



## RoadEye

TricrossRich said:


> Yes.. it was the Sandy Hook TT... what class were you in? I was in the full TT category... I thought they wouldn't let me race the Venge in the non-TT class, but it turns out I could have.


we ran in the non-TT class. they seem to be pretty lax with that. as long as you don't have aero bars or a disc wheel, I think you're okay. Actually, I'm pretty surprised as to what has run as non-TT.


----------



## TricrossRich

RoadEye said:


> we ran in the non-TT class. they seem to be pretty lax with that. as long as you don't have aero bars or a disc wheel, I think you're okay. Actually, I'm pretty surprised as to what has run as non-TT.


Yea.. I wish the rules were more specific, but I guess as more aero innovation has entered the road world, the lines have become a little bit blurred... basically, it seems like if they'd use it in the pro peloton in a road race, its legal... Are you gonna do the Cape May event?

I think I will, but on the Allez in the non-TT category.


----------



## RoadEye

TricrossRich said:


> Yea.. I wish the rules were more specific, but I guess as more aero innovation has entered the road world, the lines have become a little bit blurred... basically, it seems like if they'd use it in the pro peloton in a road race, its legal... Are you gonna do the Cape May event?
> 
> I think I will, but on the Allez in the non-TT category.


No, don't think I will be doing the Cape May TT. This is a bit too far, we're coming out of NY for these. Next one will probably be Allamuchy. I heard good things about Cape May though.


----------



## dc503

Swapped some 25c Vittoria Open Corsa SC EVOII's recently and smoothed out the ride just a touch more for road races. If only it had a touch more stiffness in the bottom end it would be fantastic. Regardless, I still love this bike and it will keep me very happy until a new gen Venge arrives.


----------



## TricrossRich

dc503 said:


> Swapped some 25c Vittoria Open Corsa SC EVOII's recently and smoothed out the ride just a touch more for road races. If only it had a touch more stiffness in the bottom end it would be fantastic. Regardless, I still love this bike and it will keep me very happy until a new gen Venge arrives.


Beautiful looking bike... I might have to do red tape on mine next time.


----------



## Wetworks

dc503 said:


> Swapped some 25c Vittoria Open Corsa SC EVOII's recently and smoothed out the ride just a touch more for road races. If only it had a touch more stiffness in the bottom end it would be fantastic. Regardless, I still love this bike and it will keep me very happy until a new gen Venge arrives.





TricrossRich said:


> Beautiful looking bike... I might have to do red tape on mine next time.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw it. It might look out of place on mine, though. Looks great in this instance.


----------



## dc503

Thanks guys, I thought the red worked since the decal on the frame had a lot of red comparatively. My team kit is black/red so it also made sense.


----------



## vitin

my allez expert


----------



## TricrossRich

Smashed out 68 miles this morning on the Allez... man, it is so fast and so stiff, but on bumpy roads, it feels like you're going rounds with Pac-man.

https://www.strava.com/activities/287788731


----------



## dc503

Funny, I was just remarking to a teammate today during a road race on rough roads that I wish i was on my Tarmac. I definitely noticed I had a broken saddle rolling back after the race, maybe it didn't happen today but that's the story I'm going with.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> Smashed out 68 miles this morning on the Allez... man, it is so fast and so stiff, but on bumpy roads, it feels like you're going rounds with Pac-man.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/287788731





dc503 said:


> Funny, I was just remarking to a teammate today during a road race on rough roads that I wish i was on my Tarmac. I definitely noticed I had a broken saddle rolling back after the race, maybe it didn't happen today but that's the story I'm going with.


I've definitely noticed a bit of chatter at times, but I don't find it to be overly harsh. Maybe I'm not spoiled from riding on carbon and therefore don't know any better?

As usual, great pic Rich!


----------



## robt57

Wetworks said:


> I've definitely noticed a bit of chatter at times



With what tire pressures and rider weight if I may ask?


----------



## Wetworks

robt57 said:


> With what tire pressures and rider weight if I may ask?


A lot and big, lol. I'm currently about 233 and front is ~100 and rear is ~112. I'm running the stock Spesh Turbo Pros, so I am not sure what I can get away with as of yet. The Schwalbes I usually run at about 10 PSI less (and 10 lbs less if I'm being honest). Like I said, to me it's not that big of a deal, but I'm coming from Al to Al, with no carbon reference.


----------



## robt57

Wetworks said:


> A lot and big, lol. I'm currently about 233 and front is ~100 and rear is ~112. I'm running the stock Spesh Turbo Pros, so I am not sure what I can get away with as of yet. The Schwalbes I usually run at about 10 PSI less (and 10 lbs less if I'm being honest). Like I said, to me it's not that big of a deal, but I'm coming from Al to Al, with no carbon reference.



Are you running a 25 at least in the rear? I would suggest it if not. I am 210ish and only run both 23s on one bike. A few on 23/25 and a few on 25+ with what I consider good results/advantage...


----------



## TricrossRich

robt57 said:


> Are you running a 25 at least in the rear? I would suggest it if not. I am 210ish and only run both 23s on one bike. A few on 23/25 and a few on 25+ with what I consider good results/advantage...


I run SWorks Turbos as my training/ every day riding tire... the 700x24's. I was actually contemplating getting the 26's with the Buy1Get1 deal.


----------



## tyrich88

Last i checked, a month or so ago before my spring training block started... I was walking around at about 183. I run 118 in both tires and am running sworks turbo 24's and i dont feel it's harsh at all. I was on a cervelo R3 before and in no way feel like the allez is any more harsh. There is a tad more road feel, but a pot hole is a pot hole... 
I've never wished i had stuck with carbon haha


----------



## TricrossRich

I'm 5'8", 160 lbs., run 95 lbs front and back in 24c SWorks Turbo tires on both my Venge and the Allez.... This weekend, I rode the Allez 68 miles on Saturday and rode the Venge 67 miles on Sunday (some of it on gravel roads). The Venge is way more comfortable, long term.... both bikes are set up exactly the same in terms of fit.


----------



## hunstamash

hmmm... I just got one of those Allez thingys...









Another fan of the special edition E5 frame. Only have about 200 miles on it, longest ride being 50 miles. Love it so far. Haven't noticed that much of a difference over the '08 Madone 5.2 that it replaced, but I'm still kinda getting my rear in riding form. So far, no buyers remorse or longing for the Madone.


----------



## Wetworks

robt57 said:


> Are you running a 25 at least in the rear? I would suggest it if not. I am 210ish and only run both 23s on one bike. A few on 23/25 and a few on 25+ with what I consider good results/advantage...


Yea, I'm running 25s front and back. I'm not sold on the new Schwalbe One, the Ultremo DD 25 is getting tougher and tougher to find now that it's discontinued, so I just went ahead and purchased a pair of Durano DD 25s. I'll throw them on and let you know how I like them compared to the Spesh that I'm riding now. I may just take Rich's recommendation and try the S-Works Turbos if these don't work out.



hunstamash said:


> hmmm... I just got one of those Allez thingys...
> 
> View attachment 305341
> 
> 
> Another fan of the special edition E5 frame. Only have about 200 miles on it, longest ride being 50 miles. Love it so far. Haven't noticed that much of a difference over the '08 Madone 5.2 that it replaced, but I'm still kinda getting my rear in riding form. So far, no buyers remorse or longing for the Madone.


Very nice!!! Love the yellow hoods! Speaking of which, no luck finding a red version for the Ultegra 6800. I wrote to Odigrips, hopefully they will give me some direction.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Very nice!!! Love the yellow hoods! Speaking of which, no luck finding a red version for the Ultegra 6800. I wrote to Odigrips, hopefully they will give me some direction.


wetworks... Fair wheel bikes has red ones.

https://fairwheelbikes.com/far-and-...7.html?zenid=a5f66781912677bfd1f4c6db1902075b


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> wetworks... Fair wheel bikes has red ones.
> 
> https://fairwheelbikes.com/far-and-...7.html?zenid=a5f66781912677bfd1f4c6db1902075b


The Odigrips are supposed to be better, do you know if that's the case? I wrote to them, it's the next model they are making, but they didn't have a production date as of yet.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> The Odigrips are supposed to be better, do you know if that's the case? I wrote to them, it's the next model they are making, but they didn't have a production date as of yet.


I do not know how they compare.... I'm one of those people that is of the opinion that hoods are like tires, they can be any color you want, as long as it's black. LOL

For $25, i'd try them... not like its gonna break the bank... heck you could spend more than that on tape.


----------



## jackbauer1909

Hey there,

after reading here for a while, this is my first post in your forums. I'd like to show you my Allez E5. It's build with an Ultegra 6800 group and Mavic Ksyrium wheels. 










Best regards


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> I do not know how they compare.... I'm one of those people that is of the opinion that hoods are like tires, they can be any color you want, as long as it's black. LOL
> 
> For $25, i'd try them... not like its gonna break the bank... heck you could spend more than that on tape.


True, I guess it couldn't hurt. As for tires, too bad for me that almost every one with some color that appeals to me is a 23c.:blush2:



jackbauer1909 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> after reading here for a while, this is my first post in your forums. I'd like to show you my Allez E5. It's build with an Ultegra 6800 group and Mavic Ksyrium wheels.
> 
> View attachment 305402
> 
> 
> Hey, very nice! How do you like the Ksyriums?
> 
> Best regards


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> True, I guess it couldn't hurt. As for tires, too bad for me that almost every one with some color that appeals to me is a 23c.:blush2:


Yea... no worries and by all means, hook your bike up anyway you like it. I don't like colored tires etc, but I'd rather see someone hook their bike up with colored tires than just leave it stock. You are right though, it seems as if the colored tires are all 23c.


----------



## dc503

Black or gumwalls for classics dorks like me haha. Nice looking builds guys, love seeing them.


----------



## jackbauer1909

Hey,

@Wetworks: I'm very satisfied with the Ksyriums. For me (88kg at 1,95m), the wheels have to be very stable and the Ksyriums are doing a good job!


----------



## tyrich88

As far as tires go... I just mounted my allez up on some Sworks Turbo 24's and they are impressive. 
My set up just makes me love it more every time i ride it!


----------



## jackbauer1909

I'm planning to buy a Rotor 3D+ Compact crankset. Does anyone of you drive the combination of an Allez frame with this crankset? Is it worth the money?


----------



## tyrich88

I'm not running that specific combo, but I am running the Sworks carbon cranks on an Allez smartweld frame and it's awesome. The stiffness of the allez and the stiffness of the cranks complement each other very well.


----------



## Wetworks

tyrich88 said:


> As far as tires go... I just mounted my allez up on some Sworks Turbo 24's and they are impressive.
> My set up just makes me love it more every time i ride it!


I just found another lightly ridden Ultremo DD to pair with the new one I had still boxed, so I mounted them and couldn't be happier. The Duranos I just purchased will back them up. Hopefully I will get to try those Sworks, you and TricrossRich swear by them. But if you get the chance to pick up some Ultremo DDs on the cheap, jump on it, you won't regret it.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> I just found another lightly ridden Ultremo DD to pair with the new one I had still boxed, so I mounted them and couldn't be happier. The Duranos I just purchased will back them up. Hopefully I will get to try those Sworks, you and TricrossRich swear by them. But if you get the chance to pick up some Ultremo DDs on the cheap, jump on it, you won't regret it.


The SWorks Turbos are buy1get1 right now... its really hard to beat 2 top tier tires for $55. I've got 2 back up pairs of 24's and probably gonna grab a pair of 26's before the deal ends.


----------



## jackbauer1909

My bike makes an awful crackling noise which *seems* to come from the bottom bracket. 
Ok, any noise seems to come from the bottom bracket, but I have excluded nearly every other noise source like the saddle, seatpost, wheels, pedals, cockpit, quick releases...

It's the stock bottom bracket built in with an Ultegra 6800 crankset. I think the praxis works bottom bracket could be a good alternative as I've seen that many of you are using it.
What do you think? Any experiences with this bb on the long term? 

CONV BB ? SHIMANO ROAD | Praxis Cycles

Thanks in advance.


----------



## .je

If it helps, just this afternoon I had a horrible, horrible, snap-crackle-pop from the bracket area that sounded like the carbon was splitting apart.
A friend took off the NDS crank, cleaned out the little pieces of dirt and gravel or whatever was on the splines, greased and reinstalled that crank, and there wasn't any noise at all after this. Completely silent.
I didn't see that you'd mentioned the crank on your list. With luck, that's the whole problem on your bike.


----------



## jackbauer1909

Yeah ok, then I should check the crank, too. 

I've made a video of the noise today. Strange thing: It only cracks while pedaling with low intensity - with high pressure there is no noise. I think this speaks against the bottom bracket / crank, what do you think? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tWejLiEXQQ


----------



## rcb78

The Praxis conversion seems to be the go to fix for everyone and should no doubt solve the issue.

That said, proper installation with activator/primer and loctite 609 or 603 (differing shear strengths and tolerance to contamination) and I've yet to have a BB30 or PF30 creak on any of my personal bikes, this includes 2 Allez models, a Tarmac and a Niner.. The Allez models each had about 5k miles, the Tarmac and Niner are relatively new, but both have gone close to 1k miles already and are still silent. YMMV.


----------



## TricrossRich

jackbauer1909 said:


> My bike makes an awful crackling noise which *seems* to come from the bottom bracket.
> Ok, any noise seems to come from the bottom bracket, but I have excluded nearly every other noise source like the saddle, seatpost, wheels, pedals, cockpit, quick releases...
> 
> It's the stock bottom bracket built in with an Ultegra 6800 crankset. I think the praxis works bottom bracket could be a good alternative as I've seen that many of you are using it.
> What do you think? Any experiences with this bb on the long term?
> 
> CONV BB ? SHIMANO ROAD | Praxis Cycles
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have Shimano cranksets on both of my OSBB Specialized bikes... I have a DA9000 crank set on my Venge and Ultegra 6800 on my Allez. I'm using praxis BB conversions on both with incident so far... I have almost 800 miles on my Venge and 1300 miles on my Allez.


----------



## Cni2i

Great pics of your Allez rigs!

I am currently in the market for an S-works Allez 2013-.....my LBS said Specialized does not have any more and not planning on releasing an Sworks version in 2016. 

So if anyone knows of one for sale in size 54 (or 52) would appreciate the info. Thanks!


----------



## TricrossRich

Cni2i said:


> Great pics of your Allez rigs!
> 
> I am currently in the market for an S-works Allez 2013-.....my LBS said Specialized does not have any more and not planning on releasing an Sworks version in 2016.
> 
> So if anyone knows of one for sale in size 54 (or 52) would appreciate the info. Thanks!


Where are you located? Give Strictly Bicycles in NJ a ring... they are a very high end shop in NJ, just outside of NY. I know they have a several of the limited edition SWorks bikes in stock (Nibali celebration Tarmac, both fav Venges, Kwiato WC Tarmac, etc). They may have an SWorks Allez too.

I'm assuming you want it simply because it says Sworks.... because there's actually almost no difference between the Sworks Allez and the regular Smart Weld Allez frames. The SWorks Allez is a tiny bit lighter... primarily because it uses an SWorks Tarmac fork, where the Smart Weld Allez frames use the a non-sporks tarmac fork... other than that, the frames are the same.... some people claim that the SWorks Allez chain stays are different, but I don't see it and when I asked SBCU the differences, they only listed the fork.


----------



## tyrich88

What Rich said is right. The frame is almost identical. Only the Sworks is painted slightly different and he tubes are VERY slightly more manipulates, from what i've heard. Which translates to almost no weight savings, and the handling and ride feel is the same. 
I would go with one of the regular allez smartweld frames if you can't find the Sworks you want. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## TricrossRich

I have dreams of one day converting my Allez over to a complete DA9000 setup and then doing the fork from the 2015 SWorks Tarmac... I think the fork from the glass white/ satin carbon/black/red SWorks would match my bike perfect. I think I could get the bike to around 14.5 pounds, maybe lighter.


----------



## Cni2i

TricrossRich said:


> Where are you located? Give Strictly Bicycles in NJ a ring... they are a very high end shop in NJ, just outside of NY. I know they have a several of the limited edition SWorks bikes in stock (Nibali celebration Tarmac, both fav Venges, Kwiato WC Tarmac, etc). They may have an SWorks Allez too.
> 
> I'm assuming you want it simply because it says Sworks.... because there's actually almost no difference between the Sworks Allez and the regular Smart Weld Allez frames. The SWorks Allez is a tiny bit lighter... primarily because it uses an SWorks Tarmac fork, where the Smart Weld Allez frames use the a non-sporks tarmac fork... other than that, the frames are the same.... some people claim that the SWorks Allez chain stays are different, but I don't see it and when I asked SBCU the differences, they only listed the fork.


Thank you for the gr8 feedback. Admittingly, I do like the color scheme of the sworks frame set. Based on your comments, maybe that's why Specialized is not releasing an sworks version in 2016. Low sales? As you alluded to, maybe most prefer the less expensive versions because it's very similar to the sworks at a fraction of the cost. If I can't find a decent deal on an sworks version, may wait for the 2016 lineup.


----------



## dc503

Cni2i said:


> Thank you for the gr8 feedback. Admittingly, I do like the color scheme of the sworks frame set. Based on your comments, maybe that's why Specialized is not releasing an sworks version in 2016. Low sales? As you alluded to, maybe most prefer the less expensive versions because it's very similar to the sworks at a fraction of the cost. If I can't find a decent deal on an sworks version, may wait for the 2016 lineup.


That's precisely why I opted for the normal Smartweld frame, purely cost v. benefit, since I race on it primarily. Ironically, it was mainly the fork I managed to damage in a recent crash.


----------



## TricrossRich

I competed in my second race this past weekend, The Jersey Devil Road Race in Montgomery, NJ. It was 6 laps of a 4.3 mile road circuit that featured a 1.3 mile long Cat 4 climb. I finished 17th of 35 racers in the Cat 5 field and was mixing it up with the leaders the whole race... the climb just killed me on the last lap. All things considered, pretty stoked on my result, considering I was 240 lbs, 18 months ago.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> I competed in my second race this past weekend, The Jersey Devil Road Race in Montgomery, NJ. It was 6 laps of a 4.3 mile road circuit that featured a 1.3 mile long Cat 4 climb. I finished 17th of 35 racers in the Cat 5 field and was mixing it up with the leaders the whole race... the climb just killed me on the last lap. All things considered, pretty stoked on my result, considering I was 240 lbs, 18 months ago.


Awesome job, congrats!!! As a fellow clyde, I hear you about the hills. :incazzato:

What's a Cat 5 field like in relation to say group ride ratings?


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> As a fellow clyde, I hear you about the hills. :incazzato:


I don't know if I classify as a clyde now... I'm 165 pounds.



Wetworks said:


> What's a Cat 5 field like in relation to say group ride ratings?


I'd say that it is like an A- ride.... certainly harder than any group ride I've been on. 26.8 miles in 1:13:06 with 1800'+ of elevation, average weighted power was 233watts. average speed was 22.0 mph, with a max of 49.5 mph. Average heart rate of 166bpm, with a max of 185 several times during the race.


----------



## Wetworks

TricrossRich said:


> I don't know if I classify as a clyde now... I'm 165 pounds.


Oh wow, that's a really impressive transformation over 18 months! Congrats!



TricrossRich said:


> I'd say that it is like an A- ride.... certainly harder than any group ride I've been on. 26.8 miles in 1:13:06 with 1800'+ of elevation, average weighted power was 233watts. average speed was 22.0 mph, with a max of 49.5 mph. Average heart rate of 166bpm, with a max of 185 several times during the race.


Yea, that's pretty damned impressive too, especially the HR. I really have to get in a group ride and get a better idea of my fitness, Strava segment standings are giving me a false sense of confidence methinks.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Oh wow, that's a really impressive transformation over 18 months! Congrats!


Thanks.... actually, I guess it's more like 20 months now. Started the week before Thanksgiving of 2013, watching what I eat and being more responsible for what i was putting in my body.... Did my first bike ride on Thanksgiving morning, mountain biking with a friend and threw up in the woods after 3.5 miles. I actually lost about 25 pounds or so strictly with diet before I even got on the bike consistently. Once I started on the bike consistently, it came off fast. 



Wetworks said:


> Yea, that's pretty damned impressive too, especially the HR. I really have to get in a group ride and get a better idea of my fitness, Strava segment standings are giving me a false sense of confidence methinks.


Thanks.... it was a tough race for sure and I'm happy with how I did for just my second race.


----------



## .je

This design is more interesting the more I look at it. How is this made? I don't see that it's a single hydroformed piece:










there are 3 parts resistance welded, or are they bonded, as a sub-assembly - making it quicker to weld on the higher loaded top and down tubes? Saw the pdf and interview with engineers, good engineering, if you have a lot of capital you can spend.


----------



## tranzformer

Here you go:






























What Specialized did for the DSW is they hydroform the ends of the TT + DT where they meet the forged head tube which creates the weld groove. Makes it easier to weld (less skill needed), faster to weld and also supposedly a much stronger weld. Makes for a lighter + stiffer frame as well.

Specialized is now doing the same thing for the BB on the Allez Sprint.


----------



## TricrossRich

Snapped an updated pic of my Allez... Back in the fall, I got ride of the ugly 20mm cone spacer, dropped down to a 10mm carbon spacer/bearing cover and cut the steerer tube.


----------



## turej

robt57 said:


> Where is the weight next to the Tarmac comparatively??


Weighing in @ 8.0kg-s as displayed with bottlecages & power2max


----------



## svmtbman

Mine is 17 lbs 2 oz with Boyd 44mm carbon clinchers, 25mm tires, bottle cages, Garmin mount and Look Keo carbon pedals.


----------



## TricrossRich

I've started training for the Tour of the Battenkill race in May and I found a website that still had some of the discontinued Vittoria Open Pave tires. I'm gonna run a 25 up front and try to stuff a 27 in the back. My current SWorks 26 measure 27.25mm on the wheels I have so it will be interesting to see what the 27's come out at.


----------



## TricrossRich

TricrossRich said:


> I have dreams of one day converting my Allez over to a complete DA9000 setup and then doing the fork from the 2015 SWorks Tarmac... I think the fork from the glass white/ satin carbon/black/red SWorks would match my bike perfect. I think I could get the bike to around 14.5 pounds, maybe lighter.


Hahaha... Just found this post from July 2015. I'm in the process of swapping my DSW Allez to DA9000 and an S-Works fork.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> Hahaha... Just found this post from July 2015. I'm in the process of swapping my DSW Allez to DA9000 and an S-Works fork.


Wellletusknowhowitgoes!!!


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Wellletusknowhowitgoes!!!


without a doubt.


----------



## TricrossRich

Well... there's no turning back now. I started stripping the paint off the Allez today.






















I also picked up an all- black, S-Works Tarmac fork last week and today, with the steerer cut to match my current fit, the S-Works fork is 91g lighter than the standard Tarmac fork that comes on the DSW Allez.


----------



## TricrossRich

Here it is brushed, with the black S-works fork. It goes to clear-coat tomorrow.


----------



## TricrossRich

picked the bike up from the clear coater yesterday...


----------



## Wetworks

Really came out great, Rich! Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## TricrossRich

Wetworks said:


> Really came out great, Rich! Can't wait to see it built up.


Thanks... can't wait to see it all finished as well.


----------



## TricrossRich

Here's the finished project... well, not quite finished. I still need to grab a new Stages PM for the DA crank, but I should have that in a week or two.


----------



## taodemon

Looks good. Where did you get it painted?


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> Looks good. Where did you get it painted?


 No paint, just clear coat over the bare metal... the clear was done by County Line Auto Body in Howell, NJ. The owner is a friend of mine and he sprayed it for free.


----------



## taodemon

TricrossRich said:


> No paint, just clear coat over the bare metal... the clear was done by County Line Auto Body in Howell, NJ. The owner is a friend of mine and he sprayed it for free.


The S-works lettering is vinyl and not painted with the clear coat on top?


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> The S-works lettering is vinyl and not painted with the clear coat on top?


correct.... I got the frame down to bare metal, brushed the finish, put the vinyl lettering on and then had it clear coated.


----------



## TricrossRich

another 40 miles today....loving this bike.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> another 40 miles today....loving this bike.


Thats a sweet build!


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> Thats a sweet build!


Thanks buddy... i'm stoked on it.


----------



## taodemon

Rich, I'm looking at the current cheapest E5 to use on the trainer. I had a bit of an incident with the venge on the trainer and hopefully the venge is still ok but I would like to avoid putting a carbon bike on the trainer from now on. How much of a difference in frame is there from the low end E5 to the version of the frame you have? I'm not set on specialized for this particular bike just something cheap with a similar fit.


----------



## TricrossRich

taodemon said:


> Rich, I'm looking at the current cheapest E5 to use on the trainer. I had a bit of an incident with the venge on the trainer and hopefully the venge is still ok but I would like to avoid putting a carbon bike on the trainer from now on. How much of a difference in frame is there from the low end E5 to the version of the frame you have? I'm not set on specialized for this particular bike just something cheap with a similar fit.


You mean this one?

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allez-e5/115176

Honestly, no similarities at all, other than it uses the same level of aluminum. The tubes are not the same. It does not use smart weld technology. It doesn't have the oversized downtube with OSBB bottom bracket. The head tube is smaller, and the fork is carbon with an alloy steerer.

Specialized no longer has the non-sprint DSW Allez frames for sale. You might be able to find a 2015/2016 left over though if you search around. I know that my local shop has a black/white/red 2015 comp just like mine still in stock. I don't know what they'd let it go for.


----------



## MMsRepBike

taodemon said:


> Rich, I'm looking at the current cheapest E5 to use on the trainer. I had a bit of an incident with the venge on the trainer and hopefully the venge is still ok but I would like to avoid putting a carbon bike on the trainer from now on. How much of a difference in frame is there from the low end E5 to the version of the frame you have? I'm not set on specialized for this particular bike just something cheap with a similar fit.


It would be great if you contacted Shane Miller (GP Lama) and tell him about your problem. 

He's a pretty popular voice in the community with manufacturers and he's got a thing going on now about trainer damage and carbon bikes. According to his research and contact with several top world carbon repair shops, the problem doesn't exist. As in there's about zero reported problems that are not user error. If you had a problem with the frame from being on a trainer I know that he, I, and lots of others would like to know about it.

As you might know there's currently an issue with manufacturers promoting their bikes on trainers, selling trainers directly, and denying all warranty claims related to them if any in their policies. He's looking to get the policies changed to reflect their marketing and real world use (look at all the pros on them at every event, basically advertising their use). He's also an advocate for trainer use in general.


----------



## taodemon

There was probably user error on my part in going too hard for the sprints on zwift. I was 40+ miles into the ride and it was going to be the last time going by the sprint segment before finishing my ride, to my surprise I found myself falling over. Skewer on the trainer was bent, broken derailleur hanger and and a hairline crack in rear dropout. Bike shop seems to think it will be fine after putting a new hanger on but I haven't had the chance to ride to see as I'm not going to put it back on the trainer.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Oh it (and you) tipped over... yeah, that's outside of warranty either way, that's an indoor crash my friend. >.<


----------



## taodemon

If anything it is an issue with the wahoo smart trainer that allows the bike to just go over like that (the trainer didnt go over just the bike, almost like it somehow came loose). It would have been impossible on my old trainer.


----------



## MMsRepBike

taodemon said:


> If anything it is an issue with the wahoo smart trainer that allows the bike to just go over like that (the trainer didnt go over just the bike, almost like it somehow came loose). It would have been impossible on my old trainer.


I understand and I probably agree. When I had a Neo, I would constantly lift that thing off of the ground and it would jump all over the place. Pretty much any jump over 800 watts and it would lift off of the ground. Luckily it has a very wide, firm and stable base to prevent any tip overs.

Shane says that if the trainer isn't coming off the ground into the air that you aren't riding hard enough or training sprints correctly, that it happens on all trainers. That being said, they should be built with this in mind and be as preventative as possible for tip overs.

So did your bike or rather the QR come loose then and crash without the trainer? Is that what I'm gathering here? The instructions on most all trainers call for a super sturdy (usually supplied) thick steel skewer that is to be super tightened down. Do you think maybe it was not tight enough to start? Maybe it came loose over time? What do you think happened?


----------



## taodemon

It might have come loose over time. It was the skewer that came with it. But yeah, it was like the bike came off the cassete on the trainer and fell over and the trainer was upright. I wasnt rocking the bike or anything but i was up around 1100+ watts. I think it was the 9th time doing the sprint segment, of which I had done 3 previous ones at 1000+.

There are some pictures in the activity though I dont have a picture of the crack on the inside.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8...-405A-82A4-D21E59BB992C?hl=en-US&v=1488044839









the cycle ops(?) trainer I have clamps on both sides of the skewer and the only way the bike could come out would be by snapping the seat/chain stays. The wahoo it is just the skewer that holds things on.


----------



## MMsRepBike

taodemon said:


> It might have come loose over time.


That's sounding like it.

And this should serve as a valuable lesson to us all. This can happen. If we have a bike that's dedicated to the trainer for any length of time it increases this risk as we'll tend to just not even check the QR in between sessions.

I hope you can ride it still, might be worth sending to Spyder for an x-ray though.

Oh, and for the trainer only type of thing, that lowest level Allez will probably be just fine. Don't need fancy tube shaping or stiffness or whatever if not on the road.


----------



## taodemon

"Crank" was a typo, its a small crack on the inside of the rear dropout on the derailleur side. 

I love the frame so I hope its fine but at the same time I'm using it as an excuse to get a new frame/bike. Asked my wife if she wanted me to be bombing down a hill at 40+mph and have my wheel fall off and because of that she hasn't flipped out about the idea of a new frame. 

I'm sure a carbon frame would be fine on the trainer given that ai know what to be more careful of now I would still rather not risk it and figured that E5 would be a good option.


----------



## TricrossRich

MMsRepBike said:


> Oh, and for the trainer only type of thing, that lowest level Allez will probably be just fine. Don't need fancy tube shaping or stiffness or whatever if not on the road.


Yes... I would agree with this. Taodemon, If you're just looking for a trainer bike, the entry level E5 will be fine. I thought you were perhaps looking for a DSW Allez to use on the trainer, but also serve some road purposes.


----------



## TricrossRich




----------



## 07stuntin6r

Getting either a new 15 Allez comp or 17 sprint. So lost on what to get. Some say they use there Allez for crit. Is the sprint a better option with a sacrifice for lower headtube? I do like the aero of the sprint and said better speed from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon

I would probably go with a sprint if I was to get one.


----------



## 07stuntin6r

Sticker on sprint is also gonna be 200 less...has tiagra tho . Not sure if an extra 4/500 is worth for the next step up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon

Sticker on the elite is 1450, for the Comp 1700. If you were to buy just shifters and derailleurs off merlin you are looking at 195$ which wouldn't include the tiagra to 105 cassette you get with the comp bike. So the price jump is within reason (not always the case when getting more expensive versions of same bike).

See if the store will drop the price some of the comp sprint and get it for you for 1500. Most stores are usually willing to drop at least 10% off msrp. Granted that would make the elite even less if they gave you a discount on that as well but I would go for the 105 sprint for a couple hundred more.

Another thing to keep in mind though is if you plan on upgrading anything down the line to higher than 105, or if you would look at a whole new bike at that point. If you plan on upgrading anything to ultegra at a later time you might as well start off with the elite. Or just go with the frame color you like best?


----------



## 07stuntin6r

taodemon said:


> Sticker on the elite is 1450, for the Comp 1700. If you were to buy just shifters and derailleurs off merlin you are looking at 195$ which wouldn't include the tiagra to 105 cassette you get with the comp bike. So the price jump is within reason (not always the case when getting more expensive versions of same bike).
> 
> See if the store will drop the price some of the comp sprint and get it for you for 1500. Most stores are usually willing to drop at least 10% off msrp. Granted that would make the elite even less if they gave you a discount on that as well but I would go for the 105 sprint for a couple hundred more.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind though is if you plan on upgrading anything down the line to higher than 105, or if you would look at a whole new bike at that point. If you plan on upgrading anything to ultegra at a later time you might as well start off with the elite. Or just go with the frame color you like best?


The comp they have here a 15' has 105 groupset @$1500. Tiagra is $1100 for a 14 model. They don't have a 17 model in stock. Most likely won't upgrade past 105 and would get a whole new bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taodemon

They should be able to do much better on a 15' frame that had an msrp of 1600 than the 1500 they gave you. While I would prefer the new sprint frames the 2015 of the comp in the brushed aluminum is pretty nice looking.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/allez-comp/65610

The 14' elite retailed for $1100 and has the even older version of the frame and if they still want $1100 3 years later I would definitely pass. 

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/allez-elite/49718

For 2017 the elite is 1450 (tiagra spec), comp is 1700 (105 spec). 

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allez-dsw-sl-sprint-elite/118416

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allez-dsw-sl-sprint-comp/118194

I like the colors on the 15 enough where I would go for that if they were able to do a much better price but only for a better price. Otherwise I would probably go with the newer 2017 sprint frames. I would pass on the 14 elite.


----------



## 07stuntin6r

taodemon said:


> They should be able to do much better on a 15' frame that had an msrp of 1600 than the 1500 they gave you. While I would prefer the new sprint frames the 2015 of the comp in the brushed aluminum is pretty nice looking.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/allez-comp/65610
> 
> The 14' elite retailed for $1100 and has the even older version of the frame and if they still want $1100 3 years later I would definitely pass.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/allez-elite/49718
> 
> For 2017 the elite is 1450 (tiagra spec), comp is 1700 (105 spec).
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allez-dsw-sl-sprint-elite/118416
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allez-dsw-sl-sprint-comp/118194
> 
> I like the colors on the 15 enough where I would go for that if they were able to do a much better price but only for a better price. Otherwise I would probably go with the newer 2017 sprint frames. I would pass on the 14 elite.


Yeah the 15Comp is 1500+ I do like matte black and frame design better than the 17. For the Sprint I am almost positive it showed 1200ish from where they order and advised me I would get it for that.


----------



## taodemon

Since you don't plan on upgrading I would go with either the 2015 or 2017 comp depending on price you get for them. You should be able to do much better on a leftover 15 frame than a new 17 but even on the 17 they should be able to drop the price some. Do you have more than one specialized dealer around to compare prices?


----------



## 07stuntin6r

My new ride 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavlovsDogz

hunstamash said:


> hmmm... I just got one of those Allez thingys...
> 
> View attachment 305341
> 
> 
> Another fan of the special edition E5 frame. Only have about 200 miles on it, longest ride being 50 miles. Love it so far. Haven't noticed that much of a difference over the '08 Madone 5.2 that it replaced, but I'm still kinda getting my rear in riding form. So far, no buyers remorse or longing for the Madone.





hunstamash said:


> hmmm... I just got one of those Allez thingys...
> 
> View attachment 305341
> 
> 
> Another fan of the special edition E5 frame. Only have about 200 miles on it, longest ride being 50 miles. Love it so far. Haven't noticed that much of a difference over the '08 Madone 5.2 that it replaced, but I'm still kinda getting my rear in riding form. So far, no buyers remorse or longing for the Madone.


I just bought one of these, its in almost new condition with Sram Red 10 spd group weighing in at 16 lbs. This frame color is very rare, your bike is the only other one I have been able to find.


----------



## hunstamash

PavlovsDogz said:


> I just bought one of these, its in almost new condition with Sram Red 10 spd group weighing in at 16 lbs. This frame color is very rare, your bike is the only other one I have been able to find.


I got rid of mine in 2020, but it was still a great ride. I went to a road bike with disc brakes. And yeah, I never saw another frame like it where I live, although I heard through other riders that another rider had one. Enjoy the bike!


----------

